# Wild Side Offers New Soccer Rhinestone Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Soccer moms can now support their teams in style with a new collection of soccer rhinestone transfers recently added by The Wild Side. Twelve new multicolor designs have been added in a variety of full-front sizes. One design, “Live Your Goals,” is perfect for any soccer fanatic. 

The transfers come on a clear carrier sheet that makes them easy to position and will heat seal in only 8-10 seconds at 335 degrees. Designs are made with an array of colors including beautiful pearlescent AB stones.

They can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, or 50/50 blends Orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. Transfers can be purchased by the piece, in half-dozen, or dozen packages. The dozen package offers the best value.

To view the full selection of rhinestone soccer designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Search Results. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

